# Leesville



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Typical fishing story. Went by myself last weekend and was casting over by the ffa camp and hooked a huge muskie. Got it to the boat and it snapped my rapalas back hook off as i was getting the net. I have caught decent sized muskie before and this was much larger. My guess would be 55 inches. Thats based on a measurment i took from my back cleat to where the head was when the lure broke. Was already on the wall in my mind. Well i will get that thing before the lake ices over


----------



## castroyy (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to love fishing by the FFA Camp. Hopefully I make it out there this year a few times! We went ashore one year (About 18 Years Ago) in that area and my buddy stepped in a ground wasp nest. It wasn't pretty, but a good area to fish!


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

i was looking to try leesville as my fav lake atwood is to crowded. i mostly try for crappie and or saugeye. any suggestions


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Guessing 55 inches ???? Would have to see a pic to believe it . I have been musky fishing all my life and have fished Leesville many years and have never seen or heard of a musky being caught in that lake or any other lake in Ohio of that size. There have been some 53" fish caught from Leesville over the years , but not that many . Bob Marshall has the lake record which is 53" and not sure how many pounds , but too my knowledge no one has ever broke that record .

I am getting real tired of people talking about all these HUGE fish they catch , and they never have any evidence to support their catch . I know if I caught a fish of that stature I would have scale samples, pics, measurements (exact) , weight, etc. That is a fish of a lifetime , there are guys that fish their entire lives for a fish like that .


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

DAMN, he just said estimated. Must suck being so damn good you can't give a fellow angler a moment. It's pretty hard to have an exact measurement, scale sample and weight for a fish that GOT AWAY! Besides, it's just a SLIMEY STINKING MUSKIE!!!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

He didn't get the fish in he just took a quick guesstimation in the time he had. I'm sure this ain't his first fish, his quess is better than anyones here, because we weren't there. 
Kyle
HPT
CP

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey thats great he hooked into a huge musky , but to say and guess a 55 incher !!!!!!! I had a ufo with a bigfoot on it above my house lastnight . But when I took the picture the ufo flew away !!!!!!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

yes i would say 55 inches and i think it was at least that. I have caught bluefin and yellow fin that where over 100 lbs and plenty of other massive fish. My bigest muskie to date is 47 inches and this was much much bigger. I am not a rookie and wasnt trying to stir a pot. Just stating a fact of what i saw. My grampa always said if you dont have somthing nice to say....


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Ya know what they say about people that are obsessed with measurements.... ;-)


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

BTW, DancinBear, I am agreeing with you in case my statement was misleading!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Bttmline, you said it best. That guy needs to relax. Who cares what the exact measurement was. It was a hugh fish. Hopefully the stinkin thing will float to the top and the guy can get a good measurement. I have been a member here for years and I must say, guys do jump in your poopy easy lately.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i believe ya dancin bear.. just cus u dont know someone that caught a huge muskie or even a big fish for that matter doesnt mean someone hasnt caught one. a lot of guys dont even know about ogf or dont care to even associate or even tell people about their catches. so to say you need pics and all that other stuff.. haha i just gotta laugh.. some people just think they know it all..too bad u didnt have a gaff with ya.. nice fish and congrats


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Bulldawg said:


> Guessing 55 inches ???? Would have to see a pic to believe it . I have been musky fishing all my life and have fished Leesville many years and have never seen or heard of a musky being caught in that lake or any other lake in Ohio of that size. There have been some 53" fish caught from Leesville over the years , but not that many . Bob Marshall has the lake record which is 53" and not sure how many pounds , but too my knowledge no one has ever broke that record .
> 
> I am getting real tired of people talking about all these HUGE fish they catch , and they never have any evidence to support their catch . I know if I caught a fish of that stature I would have scale samples, pics, measurements (exact) , weight, etc. That is a fish of a lifetime , there are guys that fish their entire lives for a fish like that .


I know what you are saying and where you are coming from but let me ask you this question
You say the record at Leesville is 53" do you THINK there are muskie longer than 53" in Leesville but just so old that they won't fall for a artificial anymore?
Or maybe they just eat larger fish when hungry?
The reason I ask is I was arguing with my relative about Leesville muskie, I honestly think there are giant fish in every lake that die of old age and sink to the bottom, my relative said I was nuts, he may be right


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

i think there are lots of fish that just simply die of old age never to be seen. Especially muskie. Not many people keep them and even the trophys most people get lots of pics and measurements and have replicias made.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatonka said:


> I know what you are saying and where you are coming from but let me ask you this question
> You say the record at Leesville is 53" do you THINK there are muskie longer than 53" in Leesville but just so old that they won't fall for a artificial anymore?
> Or maybe they just eat larger fish when hungry?
> The reason I ask is I was arguing with my relative about Leesville muskie, I honestly think there are giant fish in every lake that die of old age and sink to the bottom, my relative said I was nuts, he may be right


I agree with you in your logic , I think there are some big fish in every lake that no one will ever see. My whole argument is not to bust this gentlemens kahunas , but too simply state that I dont think , and many other people agree with me in saying that a person is most likely not going to see or hook a musky of that stature in ohio . IMO I really dont think there are muskies in our ohio lakes of that size . Simply stated for many reasons, 
1. This is Ohio first off , the weather and water temps every summer affect the fishing. You look at all the northern water ways and impoundments that hold fish that size . They hold them and have them because the water is cooler and the lakes are bigger . 
2. With the lakes being bigger it gives fisherman more room to fish and not concentrate on particular areas on small lakes such as they do in ohio . Plain and simple fishing pressure affects fishing . IMO when lakes get so much publicity it will eventually make the fishing harder . 
3. How many muskies have EVER been legitimately accounted for and documented in Ohio over the 53" mark ????? I myself have never ............ Not to mention when you get a fish to reach that 50" mark that is an old fish . At 51", 52" , 53" , even though that is only mere inches , that mean many years in between per inch . Once again these lakes get too much pressure IMO. 
4. Etc
5. Etc 
6. Dancingbear , I really hope it was 55" . That would be a big deal in Ohio , especially Leesville to boot . If a fish of that size is in Leesville than that means all the other fellow musky fisherman are doing a great job in their catch and release efforts . Didnt mean to give you a hard time............. 

I hope my statements bring a little light to my argument .


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm going fishing down there tonight. I'm after that 55 incher


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am by no means off base , once again you say "around 55 " . My point exactly , it could of been "around 50, 51, 52, or 53" . 

To sum it all up , we are going to get NOWHERE with this thread . I have my points and you have your points . Can we please leave it at that and move on . Post all you want after this I will not be responding .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I grew up fishing the MWCD lakes , I know the vast majority of them very well and the quality of fish they are capable of producing . Show me a pic of a dead musky with a tape measure on it and I will not say another word . Also its not that I have done it all and seen it all . Its more so that I have heard it all , mostly b.s. and have come very thick skinned about it .


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

this dude is acting this way and putting down your fish because he never caught one that big and he doesnt want to hear of a bigger one i have caught them that big in st. Clair so its possible down here


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Muskarp, if that musky is 55", that kid kneeling next to it is 6'7". Chris, I don't think anyone said there's no such thing as 55" musky and you should be very proud of your catch at St. Clair. You are one of maybe 500 people on planet earth who have ever boated a musky 55" or above. St. Clair and any water in Ohio is like comparing apples and oranges. I think the point that Bulldawg is trying to make is that there has never, EVER, in the history of musky fishing in Ohio, been a 55" recorded. Not by a fisherman, not by a state biologist, not by anyone. I think that alone says quite a bit. Ohio has a great musky program now and those guys know the muskies and fisheries. The state shocks, traps, and even tracks muskies in our lakes. In the 30+ years of state management, you'd think somewhere, sometime, a big fish (55 inch) would show up. So I guess I'm kinda agreeing with Bulldawg in that it's just strange that the "one that got away" is bigger than any musky that's ever been caught in Ohio, ever. Also, big fish look even bigger in the water, we can all agree on that! The state record is 51" just in case you guys were wondering.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Going out on a limb here as this was a number of years ago. There was a large female musky netted at West Branch that I recall being nearly 60 inches in length. It was reported to the DNR and there were articles about the fish. I searched back through the forums here and couldn't find anything about it so it may have predated OGF. I also tried the DNR website but came up with nothing using the search tool. Maybe one of the older West Branch guys have an article or remember the details. I do remember it would have broken the current state record had it been caught vs being netted. I'm not exactly certain of the measurements so don't hold my feet to the fire over this one, I hope someone can remember this story and post something about it.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Here is a link to an interesting article regarding giant musky, out of all the stories there is only 1 verified and you have to read all the way to the bottom.
Enjoy http://www.larryramsell.com/DOCS/Do Muskies get that big.pdf


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Mushroomman, good find, Ramsell knows what he is talking about! The more I musky fish, the worse I get at eyeballing fish, in the water or out. I've caught fatty 38"s that look 42", and skinny worm 42"s that look 38". All I have to say now-adays is PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN, lol. I too am abrasive and thick skinned when it comes to this stuff. The current world record musky caught by Ken O'Brian was just dethroned as a hoax. Some people think it's a big deal, others don't. Me personally? I do. Check out the report here: 

http://worldmuskiealliance.com/static/pdf/WMA_OBrien_Summary_Report.pdf

I just read this thread over on Musky First, Steve Herbeck guided a client to this 55" on Eagle Lake. I attached a pic. It would be very difficult to eyeball any fish 52" and above. They all look absolutely huge in the water. Look at the 55" attached, you think there are fish like that in Leesville? Also, do you think the fish in this picture below is the same size as the one Muskarp provided? You be the judge! It takes many factors to produce fish like this. Food, habitat, and most of all, GENES. 99% of the fish caught at Leesville, WB, Piedmont, etc. are all stocked by the state. What does this mean? They have a maximum growth potential. Most state stocked fish that have been researched have a maximum lifespan of roughly 12-15 years and "maximum" growth of about 52". I say "maximum" because this is an average. I'm sure there are fish that break this barrier, and there's also fish that will never reach even 50". The natural fish of St. Clair, Georgian Bay, the St. Lawrence, or any of the big names have the genes, habitat, and climate to grow to huge sizes.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Some more big fish porn to compare and see what 54" and 55" look like! 

Top is 55", bottom 54". Honestly, look how BIG that is!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Some more big fish porn to compare and see what 54" and 55" look like!
> 
> Top is 55", bottom 54". Honestly, look how BIG that is!


Sweet Baby Jesus I would love to catch a muskie like these two!
I know it won't happen in Ohio but I can dream 
Thanks for the pics MJ


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> All I have to say now-adays is PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN, lol. I too am abrasive and *thick skinned *when it comes to this stuff. . Some people think it's a big deal, others don't. Me personally? I do.
> [.


I think you really mean *thin skinned*. It you were thick skinned what other people say or write wouldn't matter to you. Maybe thick headed - stubborn?

Also I seriously doubt pics would help. Whenever someone posts pics they are ridiculed that their ruler or scale is broke or they photoshopped the pic. Maybe not you but for too large a percentage of people on here is they didn't see the fish with their own eyes it didn't happen. Just saying....


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Dancinbear, sorry you had to lose what may have been the fish of a lifetime! Hopefully you may have another shot at her at some point.
I happen to know Bulldawg very well and consider him a good friend. He is a very nice guy and likely one of the most knowledgeable musky fisherman in the state! I understand what he is saying and I empathize with him on his argument. Him and I both get tired of hearing about fish that likely never existed in the first place. If you had posted that you lost a Musky of 50"+ it would have been a better way to approach it. To guesstimate a 55" musky in Ohio waters will get you ridicule unless you actually caught it and put a tape on it. Otherwise, I agree, it is very hard to believe for many of the die hard knowledgeable musky anglers that a fish of that caliber exists in Ohio waters. Case and point, it is true that one that size has never been recorded in Ohio. Again, I am only posting this in defense of a good friend and one hell of an angler who has more knowledge than most of the members on this site regarding musky fishing. I am not trying to stir the pot any further. I hope you can catch that fish and prove us all wrong, I'm rooting for ya Dancinbear. Cut Bulldawg some slack though!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess there is no sense in me talking about my musky. Do bigger fish exist in Piedmont or Leesville ? Absolutely....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> I guess there is no sense in me talking about my musky. Do bigger fish exist in Piedmont or Leesville ? Absolutely....


I say B.S......Just kidding just kidding. There have been some monster from Pymatuning, Milton, WestBranch and Piedmont has the Ohio record (for now). Why can't Leesville have a 55? And that 55 wouldn't have to be a record. I've seen a 49" that was only 18 pounds.

Great catch Hatchetman! And I don't need no damn pic.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

GEEEEZZZISS,you guys are brutal,Good catch Bear sorry you lost it,LOL
Leaves it for me to catch at fall camp.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i caught a 55" muskie, but i forgot my camera that day


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a hunch MUSKARP , but I think you are FREAKING OUT !!! No one is even responding back to you now . Let it go , this thread has become ridiculous and pointless. No one is going to win !!!!! You just dont get it .......


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> Please elaborate on your credentials.
> Actually all three of your credentials. If your going to bash people!
> 
> I've trap netted and electrofished these lakes, know several people that did it for 30+ years. And am pretty sure. None of us knew what would come up next.


Credentials ?????? I have envelopes of pictures of various species of fish from alot of the mwcd lakes . Mainly atwood and leesville though . I have a friend that has electrofished surveyed these lakes also . But that proves NOTHING .


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Bulldawg said:


> Just a hunch MUSKARP , but I think you are FREAKING OUT !!! No one is even responding back to you now . Let it go , this thread has become ridiculous and pointless. No one is going to win !!!!! You just dont get it .......


 That dead muskie could be 55". If muskarp could get some measurement from his nephews coveralls the length could be figured out. Measuring the boy would be pointless seeing as he has probably grown since then. Im thinking the zipper on his breast pocket. Lets do that and end this. Trust me there are mathematical equations for these specific situations. Lets try it muskarp and see wat happens


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I want to hear more about the muskie in Muskarp's pic
What time of year was this and did the muskie end up on the bank due to water being let out?
I also wonder how the fish died, the water temp couldn't have been high if the nephew is dressed in cool/cold weather gear so what killed it?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

russ9054 said:


> That dead muskie could be 55". If muskarp could get some measurement from his nephews coveralls the length could be figured out. Measuring the boy would be pointless seeing as he has probably grown since then. Im thinking the zipper on his breast pocket. Lets do that and end this. Trust me there are mathematical equations for these specific situations. Lets try it muskarp and see wat happens


Now this sounds like a good plan, can the class use a calculator


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Listen Muskarp, you seem to be trolling for trouble here over nothing really. The only thing stated was that it is unlikely for a 55" fish to be caught. Not impossible. You have to admit that someone claiming to have lost a 55" fish when none have ever been documented in this state is a little hard to believe. I fully believe that Dancinbear lost a 50"+ Musky. To give an exact length from the heat of the moment seconds of an intense fight is the only thing in question here. I do not appreciate your demeaning attacks and they don't get you or any of us anywhere. It is a pointless argument and the only reason anything was brought into question was because there are some of us who like to keep things in legitimate perspective! I am not looking for trouble and yeah, maybe it could have been let go. We are stating facts though and you just want to be a name caller. I study fisheries management, I have worked with the state in sampling these lakes, I know, have spoken with, and worked with all of the biologists in district three, I have fished the mwcd lakes for years, I know multiple fishermen who have spent as much and many of them more time than I have on these lakes. That my friend is my credentials! My credentials say that it is very unlikely but, not completely impossible. History says it has yet to happen! Get over it and move on, please! I never came to this site to bash anyone, I only posted here to back up the facts and help a friend make a point that should maybe have not been brought up! I believe that anything could be possible and if Dancin bear actually catches a 55" musky then great for him. It would be a welcome bit of news to know that Ohio waters can produce a fish of such stature! Just relax and go fishing man!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

For those of you guys that are tired of hearing about giant fish lost, or exaggerated catches, you may want to stay away from other fishermen altogether.

Clubs and forums included.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave_E said:


> For those of you guys that are tired of hearing about giant fish lost, or exaggerated catches, you may want to stay away from other fishermen altogether.
> 
> Clubs and forums included.


is there any other group of people who lie as much as fisherman, i dont think so


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah everyone, i caught an 85" musky in a 2 acre farm pond while ice fishing in july using a piece of hotdog on a hoola popper as bait on 4lb test mono..WEARING A THONG!
Go ahead and look it up its in IGFA record books.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

russ9054 said:


> Oh yeah everyone, i caught an 85" musky in a 2 acre farm pond while ice fishing in july using a piece of hotdog on a hoola popper as bait on 4lb test mono..WEARING A THONG!
> Go ahead and look it up its in IGFA record books.



You too? what a coincidence 
I wish a 55" would come out of Leesville, and in my boat


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Tatonka;
I wish a 55" would come out of Leesville said:


> Yeah, me too! I'm glad this thread ended in some light humor. We are all sportsmen here and nothing is worth arguing over. We all come from different walks of life and have different opinions. Once in a while, I guess opinions will clash. I love this site and helping others when I can. No hard feelings anywhere on my end! Muskarp, I'd even still invite you out on my boat! Good fishing to you all!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Muskarp said:


> MuskieJim, etc etc Thanks for verifying what I already knew. Minus the holding the fish out in front of you!


Haha that is funny. What a hater. If you want, we can go fishing together and maybe you'll catch a musky you need to use two hands for...I'm not into body hugging a pissed off musky full of teeth.

Is this better? I try to hold them out as far as I can to make them look bigger 









Hater. I never bashed anyone. I just simply said that a 55 inch musky HAS NEVER EVER been recorded in the state of Ohio. Not caught, not dead, not shocked. If you happen to catch one, please show me a photo. I love seeing musky pics and am not bashing the one you posted either, I just don't think that fish is 55". Maybe it is? I don't really care to be honest, it's DEAD!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There should be some hard rules for posting size and weight of fish on this website.
!. Picture must be posted with tape measure next to the fish
2. Fish must be hanging from scales
3. Calibration certificate must also be displyed for tape measure and scales showing date of calibration for verification.
Following these simple and inexpensive steps might alleviate some of the negative replies to these posts.
If a person estimates length and weight they should be banned from ever posting again. This would help to keep the stress level of the other members at a tolerable level.

I never would have imagined that guys would get so worked up over such little things.
If a guy catches a fish and he thinks it's 55 inches long so what he caught it and it's his story to tell. 
SO it seems to me that the ads on TV are true "size really does matter" to some.

I like the signature of one of the members on here and it states: This year we are just going to go under the assumption that I caught many fish and they all were big. 
If you guys that have been pounding on each other got together and put as much effort into catching one of these monsters you might end up with a new friend and a picture of a giant 55+ inch musky...of course don't post pics without the tape and scales and last but not least...the calibration document from the USDA to back it up.
Lighten up and go fishing, this is supposed to be fun


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Gosh guys,arguing over a DEAD fish? Why not go fishing and make your own story complete with pics.We have plenty of length & weight police viewing the threads to deny or verify your length & weights Darn heat wave is as bad as winter cabin fever now days


----------

